# Dead Head Questions



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Okay, so a buck I had been watching all year on my trail cams and only saw glimpses of during the archery hunt is now dead. I found him on the rifle hunt and I'm assuming he was shot during the muzzy hunt with how he has decomposed. I don't know much about the regulations for sheds/dead heads but I'm assumming I can't just get him.

Can someone point me in the right direction on what I need to do if I want to collect the antlers?

On a separate note, if you think maybe this is a buck you shot (up 12 mile canyon) send me a pm and tell me what is very unique about him (4x4, but unique), general area you shot him (and no, up 12 mile canyon will not work), and somehow you have to prove to me that you didn't take another deer and I'll let you know where he is and you can go through the process to get him if you want.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Contact the DWR or a Conservation Officer. They will need to do an investigation. I also believe that you can tag him with your unfilled rifle tag. (if it is unfilled)


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I filled my tag on Monday. I found him on Saturday with my brother (who has an unfilled tag). I'll call the DWR and see if he can tag it.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Judd,
I hope that being ethical pays off and that DWR let's you take the head. Most guys would not be as up-front as you. And offering the head to the hunter that might have lost it is even a step beyond classy in my opinion.-------SS


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Just talked to a conservation officer and you CANNOT tag a dead head with your rifle tag.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

JuddCT said:


> Just talked to a conservation officer and you CANNOT tag a dead head with your rifle tag.


Good to know. I hope it works out so you can take the antlers home.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Theres a chance that you as the finder may get to keep the antlers after an investigation has taken place. Sometimes you do and sometimes you dont.


----------



## sdchargers (Aug 29, 2011)

I ran into the same issue during the deer hunt. I found a 5point elk with a bullet in it, it had been dead over a week. I contacted the DWR about the posssibility of keeping the antlers as a souvenior since I found the dead animal.. Yea right!!! I was told that they would have to do a poaching investigation and that the antlers would need to be held for evidence. When you do the right thing, there isnt always a reward...


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

sdchargers said:


> When you do the right thing, there isnt always a reward...


True, but that doesn't mean we should stop doing the right thing right? I don't feel entitled to the antlers (although I would like them). I'm also interested in finding out how it died (assuming they can figure that out). I do know there is a cat in the area where I found him (we spooked her while hunting during the muzzy hunt).


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

sdchargers said:


> I ran into the same issue during the deer hunt. I found a 5point elk with a bullet in it, it had been dead over a week. I contacted the DWR about the posssibility of keeping the antlers as a souvenior since I found the dead animal.. Yea right!!! I was told that they would have to do a poaching investigation and that the antlers would need to be held for evidence. When you do the right thing, there isnt always a reward...


You should remember that there is a good reason for this--too often in the past people would illegally kill a deer/elk and then return during the hunt to tag its antlers. These types of poaching cases are what the DWR is trying to avoid. Although you may have done the right thing, the DWR has no way of knowing that simply based on your words. The responsible and wise thing for the DWR to do would be to confiscate the antlers, do an investigation, and then if it can easily be proven that you did NOT kill the animal outside of legal hunting rules, maybe reward you with antlers.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

why do we have to have a reward to do the right thing?


----------



## sdchargers (Aug 29, 2011)

I believe in the investigation process, and I hope they find the person responsible for deprieving a legitimate hunter the opportunity to harvest the animal legally. Anyway, I got some cool pics of my daughter with the elk and we have some great memories of what we found during our deer hunt..


----------



## flint (Sep 13, 2007)

Actually, the antlers belong to the state as does all wildlife. The DWr collects them throughout the year and then auctions them off. That would be your opportunity to acquire them.


----------



## Duckking88 (Dec 7, 2009)

My mother and stepdad have dealt with a CO in thesouthern part of the state on many dead deer and elk kills they have found and all but one they were allowed to keep the antlers. all of them but the one elk where found to be killed by bear or mountain lions. the one elk was thought to be poached and they were not allowed to keep it. So sometimes you will get them other times you wont.


----------



## UtahDodgeCummins (Oct 12, 2011)

If you read the proclamation, you are supposed to leave the site how you found it, not disturbing anything. Footprints, how its laying, etc. Take pictures, mark the spot on a GPS and then contact the DWR.


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

I am going through this process currently & the rule is that if it was human killed the antlers go to SLC if it is determined killed of natural causes you can write and request the antlers after the officer has completed the investigation and written a report on the incident.


----------

